# Rat rations complete food?



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm slowly getting to the bottom of the bag of my breeder mix rat food and I don't really want to go back to feeding commercial anymore. I also don't really trust myself to make my own mix, and I've heard it can be very expensive and, what with me still paying off Christmas, I really don't think that'd be a good idea. Also I don't have a lot of storage space in my flat, so I wouldn't be able to store a lot of mix at any time...

Anyway, I was on rat rations and I saw it sells "complete" food and wonder if that's pre-made mix that I can buy and feed to my boys without adding anything extra to it? Except fresh foods and stuff? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

The rat rations own mixes, so like number 7 etc, are not enriched which means you do have to supplement a few things. Vit d, copper and calcium, you can do this by feeding the right fresh but it is harder work, also using daily rat 3 or a combo of daily essentials and calcivet is the easiest. However there is an easier way, harrisons bannana brunch sold on there is actually a pretty good rat food on its own (even if it's a rubbish rabbit food) and if you mix it 50:50 with a rat rations mix you have a much easier diet to cover as the harrisons covers a good part of the missing vitamins. Then feeding cooked bones and occasional eggs plus shells maybe once a week, or cuttlebones if your rates East them plus regular dark green leafy veg covers most, then a few drops of salmon oil or vitamin a extracted cod liver oil capsual each once every week to fornight and occasional cokked liver or liver treats and you are sorted without specific suppliments. If that's too complex I'd just use the harrisons on its own. My mix is essentially a mix of harrisons and my home made version of a rr type mix.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Ah thank you, I will have to see about getting some of that then. So that's the Harrisons and a rat complete mix plus fresh things? Sounds simple enough!

Just out of interest, breeders wouldn't send me mix would they?? I can't imagine it being easy to transport if you're not a business that's into that, but that'd really be ideal! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

if you can find someone local to you that mixes there own, or even orders then they often let you buy a proportion from them, i've done it in the past from people, and if you can get along to shows that is an easy way to do it. However if its reliant on postage its generally not worth it for people, i used to do it myself before rat rations was set up and its not idea. It may be worth you looking at rat warehouse too, they do some foods and it migth be cheaper. Also if you decide to jsut go for bannana brunch then petwarehouse do it cheeapest, jsut not the other stuff


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm, yeah, I really feel in the middle of nowhere as far as breeders are concerned. There was ONE local to me, but she's stopped now. Anyway, I've penciled a rat show in April that's local to me, but that's so far away! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

